

Soylent Raises $1M, Reminds Us What’s Wrong With Silicon Valley - llamataboot
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/10/soylent-is-not-people/

======
api
The other thing wrong with the tech industry is that it spews tons of money at
meaningless little whiz-bang shit while major problems like antibiotic
resistance, nuclear waste recycling or disposal, smart grids for renewable
energy, sustainable food production, the shrinking middle class, etc. go
completely unaddressed.

Like where's the big venture funding for stuff like this?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRACO_(antiviral)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRACO_\(antiviral\))

The reason why Elon Musk gets compared to a goddamn superhero isn't because
he's super-human. It's because he's one of a vanishingly small number of major
entrepreneurs working on real problems that matter. Most of SV is working on
the most inane of first world problems.

